
Node.js Camp - tswicegood
http://camp.nodejs.org/
======
toisanji
This looks fun, I'll probably attend. Please mention in this thread if you are
going to attend so we can meet each other.

------
619Cloud
I am looking to attend, will make the trip up from San Diego. Any word on who
the speakers will be? Would be amazing to have Ryan. Certainly, let's do
drinks or something with other HN peeps after.

